# Truck Wraps



## Mark Oomkes

I know prices will vary based on region, etc., but what is a ballpark figure for wrapping a brand new regular cab long box pickemup truck? 

I got one for $4200 and it seemed a bit high. Never had one done before.


----------



## leigh

Pricing for wraps seem to be similar to plowing prices! I see 10-12$ a sq ft being used as a start.2500-5000$ Some "insider info here - https://www.rainmakersigns.com/blog/5-dirty-little-secrets-about-the-vehicle-wrap-industry


----------



## BUFF

Do you plan to put a bow on the cab after you wrap it........
Are you wrapping the Red square body GMC and plan to gift it to you're partner?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A lot will vary based of design. Our RV's have the company logo and info printed on them. We just put the Dot number over the wrap.....I don't recall the price....Want to say 8K each.

We looked at paint/decal verse wrap on our Yellow vehicles..... Paint was the winner.


----------



## Freshwater

That's a little rich for my blood. They do look cool though.


----------



## kimber750

Never had it done myself but neighbor has a commercial painting company and has all of his vehicles wrapped. Asked about it couple years ago and it was between $3k-5k depending on vehicle, of course the full size extended vans where the most expensive.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

@Maclawnco


----------



## iceyman

I had a 20x8 trailer wrapped for 3200 here in nj.. that seems wayy high


----------



## Defcon 5

One Question...How much to paint the truck the color you desire?..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Waiting on a couple of estimates.


----------



## Maclawnco

If you were reasonably patient and almost handy, there's a really good chance you could learn how to do it yourself. Especially if you're doing solid colors. I truly don't know how many trucks we have currently in our Fleet, I know it's over 20. Every one of them are either wrapped or custom painted for our colors. Most new trucks for our lawn treatments we wrap from day one but there's also are older Municipal salt trucks which are typically painted. The thought there that paint adheres to rust maybe a little better than wrapping does. Mark texted me about this already, but the long and short is that it takes about 40 hours per truck to wrap and decal each vehicle. So depending what the embedded labor rate is in there quote, 4200 may be high or not. Also depends if you're having them print the wraps versus doing solid colors as said before.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark and patience...Those don't got together..How long can't you expect the wrap to last on a Plow-Landscape Truck?


----------



## Maclawnco

Duration will be an ongoing experiment. Heres the two we just built and wrapped this fall. Never before been able to afford nice salt trucks.


----------



## Defcon 5

Maclawnco said:


> Duration will be an ongoing experiment. Heres the two we just built and wrapped this fall. Never before been able to afford nice salt trucks.
> 
> View attachment 171155


Very Sharp...


----------



## Mr.Markus

They do look nice, how does it stand up to waxing? My logos are all vinyl, I am hesitant to wax over them but they are easily avoidable, a larger area like you have I would be worried would lose its luster from sun fade.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mr.Markus said:


> They do look nice, how does it stand up to waxing? My logos are all vinyl, I am hesitant to wax over them but they are easily avoidable, a larger area like you have I would be worried would lose its luster from sun fade.


Manufacturer claims a 7 yr guarantee on their product. Again, time will tell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks for the info Jason....but right now we have other poop two dew. Getting prices from a couple other companies as well as paint prices.

The issue I have with painting is I have had half-butted paint jobs in the past, no clear coat etc. So after a few years they have faded\oxidized. I don't want that, I want a factory quality paint job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You can't ordered puke green straight from the factory?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for the info Jason....but right now we have other poop two dew. Getting prices from a couple other companies as well as paint prices.
> 
> The issue I have with painting is I have had half-butted paint jobs in the past, no clear coat etc. So after a few years they have faded\oxidized. I don't want that, I want a factory quality paint job.


Does GRCC or another tech school in the area oofer Ottobody, ewe may be able to have them paint for ewe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Does GRCC or another tech school in the area oofer Ottobody, ewe may be able to have them paint for ewe.


Good question....and they dew.

I'll have to check into it.


----------



## BUFF

Yur wellcum.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tanks


----------



## Defcon 5

I don't really think Mark wants some trainee painting his new Dodge Hellcat 2500...If you haven't realized by now...He is kinda arrogant and pompous...It would never meet his high Yard Monkey standards...Plus I hear it's pretty tough painting Oomkes Brown-Black-Green


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't really think


We know........it's not in a union monkey's job description or requirements to think.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> We know........it's not in a union monkey's job description or requirements to think.


That's true..When I posted that..I was not on the clock..


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't really think Mark wants some trainee painting his new Dodge Hellcat 2500...If you haven't realized by now...He is kinda arrogant and pompous...It would never meet his high Yard Monkey standards...Plus I hear it's pretty tough painting Oomkes Brown-Black-Green


He may have hi yard monkey standards however when saving up to be Hebrew some things have to be sacrificed......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sew 4 painting Eye've got 3 quotes:

$5k
$4k
$1600.......and no, it wasn't Earl Scheib.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew 4 painting Eye've got 3 quotes:
> 
> $5k
> $4k
> $1600.......and no, it wasn't Earl Scheib.


Quite the spread..Who was the $1600??..Snofarmer???


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Quite the spread..Who was the $1600??..Snofarmer???


Avian Paint and Body in Kazoo, Mitchacan......


----------



## Hamster360

I just got a price from a reputable franchise for wrapping y 2009 f350 4 door short box. Quote was for 2600-3200$ depending on the complexity of the design. Half wrap was about 1200$

Might be worth it for you to come across the border?


----------



## BUFF

Hamster360 said:


> I just got a price from a reputable franchise for wrapping y 2009 f350 4 door short box. Quote was for 2600-3200$ depending on the complexity of the design. Half wrap was about 1200$
> 
> Might be worth it for you to come across the border?


Problem wit that idea is Mark being on a list........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Problem wit that idea is Mark being on a list........


Ewe sed ewe weren't gonna tell......


----------



## Defcon 5

Does the price of the wrap go way up if you have the Jagoff lights printed right on the wrap??


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Problem wit that idea is Mark being on a list........


I have the feeling he is on many "lists"...Local,State and Federal to name a few...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So looks like we're going to get it painted. 

$2300 for a full paint job, door jambs and removing the box to do it right. 

He's got good reviews and was recommended by the guy that does our graphics.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes said:


> So looks like we're going to get it painted.
> 
> $2300 for a full paint job, door jambs and removing the box to do it right.
> 
> He's got good reviews and was recommended by the guy that does our graphics.


Totally hoping you woke up at 4 a.m. just to tell us that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco said:


> Totally hoping you woke up at 4 a.m. just to tell us that.


I was soooooooo excited I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some salting occurring......good ole lake effect, wish there was more.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes said:


> ...wish there was more.


Poop in one hand and wish in the other. See which fills faster.


----------



## Defcon 5

Maclawnco said:


> Totally hoping you woke up at 4 a.m. just to tell us that.


I had many sleepless nights waiting for the decision....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So looks like we're going to get it painted.
> 
> $2300 for a full paint job, door jambs and removing the box to do it right.
> 
> He's got good reviews and was recommended by the guy that does our graphics.


Do you have a few gallons of Oomkes Brown??...Or do you have to pull the paint code out of the vault??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I had many sleepless nights waiting for the decision....


3 is many?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3 is many?


Yes...If Lapeer had 3 sleepless nights he would be a mess


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...If Lapeer had 3 sleepless nights he would be a mess


Isn't he already?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Believe it or not, I went out and salted this morning. And no were not talking about salting my eggs either.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Believe it or not, I went out and salted this morning. And no were not talking about salting my eggs either.


Grand Kids must still be sick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Believe it or not, I went out and salted this morning. And no were not talking about salting my eggs either.


So now you need a long vacation to recover?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Grand Kids must still be sick...


A little bit. Its hard to beat their pay though, they work for a happy meal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So now you need a long vacation to recover?


Wish I could afford a long vacation in the U.P. with my sled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A little bit. Its hard to beat their pay though, they work for a happy meal.


What a coincidence.......that's all it takes to keep a union monkey happy two.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a coincidence.......that's all it takes to keep a union monkey happy two.


And the occasional case of recycled Clydesdale piss.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> A little bit. Its hard to beat their pay though, they work for a happy meal.


Most Yard-Snow Monkeys do...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a coincidence.......that's all it takes to keep a union monkey happy two.


Wrong my friend-Buddy...We make plenty of money to eat well unlike the Lawn Monkey community


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wrong my friend-Buddy...We make plenty of money to eat well unlike the Lawn Monkey community


Guess I know who's buying next week then........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I know who's buying next week then........


Thanks for lunch next week Toddo....haha


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Thanks for lunch next week Toddo....haha


Hope for their sake yours comes with a toy......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Hope for their sake yours comes with a toy......


They do...I will make sure Marks has a Toy Jackass in it...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Hope for their sake yours comes with a toy......


I hope it comes with more than one...ADD is a biotch.


----------



## BUFF

Poor Toad........... 2 ADD yahoo's in a pickup


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Poor Toad........... 2 ADD yahoo's in a pickup


I'm not getting in any truck with anyone...Especially those two Morons...


----------



## extremepusher

We have a couple that had the front clip & cab wrapped. Two summers in the sun and there fading along with grease and dirt is starting to stick.. No good on the white. But the green parts seem to hold up abit better..

Mark what did you end up getting?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Poor Toad........... 2 ADD yahoo's in a pickup


Never heard stories about Todds driving abilities, but after the changing lanes sideways with a trailer in a blizzard Fargo trip stories, I'd feel pretty safe letting Marko drive.

I think we should pool funding together to fly Buffy to Indy in May for the Snow and Ice show. Provided an individual of his stature isn't required by the airlines to purchase 2 seats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm not getting in any truck with anyone...Especially those two Morons...


R2


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> R2


R Not...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Never heard stories about Todds driving abilities, but after the changing lanes sideways with a trailer in a blizzard Fargo trip stories, I'd feel pretty safe letting Marko drive.
> 
> I think we should pool funding together to fly Buffy to Indy in May for the Snow and Ice show. Provided an individual of his stature isn't required by the airlines to purchase 2 seats.


You really do have ADD......... :terribletowel:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> You really do have ADD......... :terribletowel:


Amongst other issues...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> R Not...


Eye tought wee were headin oot two Buzz's playce.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye tought wee were headin oot two Buzz's playce.


You were invited.... or plan to be an interloper.......
Etter way mind your own bobber.....


----------



## extremepusher

So is it green yet? Since it was St Patty's weekend? lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's was the lead vehicle in the parade


----------



## Defcon 5

He is just waiting on his huge order from the Jagoff light store...


----------



## Defcon 5

Starting with these over priced things...Someone should let Mark know...LEDs are old news...Halogens are the future


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eye wuz gonna by sum moar Boss SL3's, butt after da game changin' knew halogens frum DD.....Eye've chainged meye mynd.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He is just waiting on his huge order from the Jagoff light store...
> 
> View attachment 171574


Old newz..........it's lettered now.

Still waiting for the delivery from the jagoof light store.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still waiting for the delivery from the jagoof light store.


They can't just whip something up...


----------



## extremepusher

Pictures or it didn't get painted! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He'll just have snofarmer Photoshop it.

Need video


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll try to get a pic of it lettered up. Or maybe I have a photochopped one already. 

It's at the tyre shop, trading in the POS Transforce for some BFG's. We had that 1/4" of grapple last Friday and those things are as bad as the Continentals Furd uses. They should be designated for desert use only.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Give ya 20 bucks each for them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Give ya 20 bucks each for them


Tyre place is giving me $150 each.....I know, they'll sell them for more, but I don't care. I'm just happy to get that mulch oot of them and I don't have to deal with racing slicks anymore on a 4WD truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll try to get a pic of it lettered up. Or maybe I have a photochopped one already.
> 
> It's at the tyre shop, trading in the POS Transforce for some BFG's. We had that 1/4" of grapple last Friday and those things are as bad as the Continentals Furd uses. They should be designated for desert use only.


You will be glad you got rid of them, I blew the belts in 3 of the four of them that I bought. They truly are a pos tire. Granted I used them for summer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You will be glad you got rid of them, I blew the belts in 3 of the four of them that I bought. They truly are a pos tire. Granted I used them for summer...


Betwixt the Transforce and the Continentals, I really can't believe truck manufacturers even dare sell "work" trucks with these tyres. They are not all season mulch less all terrain, they are highway tyres at best. And they suck on highways if they're wet.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Betwixt the Transforce and the Continentals, I really can't believe truck manufacturers even dare sell "work" trucks with these tyres. They are not all season mulch less all terrain, they are highway tyres at best. And they suck on highways if they're wet.


 Now backup buckaroo...... ewe said they were desert tyres a few post back. Witch is et, hiway or desert?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Now backup buckaroo...... ewe said they were desert tyres a few post back. Witch is et, hiway or desert?


Desert highways..............


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Desert highways..............


Did sea anyting aboot hiway in this statement......
* "They should be designated for desert use only".

*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Did sea anyting aboot hiway in this statement......
> * "They should be designated for desert use only".
> *


Whatever


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 171617


Pull your emblems. RAM looks almost as large as oomkes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 171617


A family tradition eh.....Like banjo music at the family reunion....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco said:


> Pull your emblems. RAM looks almost as large as oomkes


Everyone is a critic............although I might take your advice.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everyone is a critic............although I might take your advice.


sez the critc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let's see the door jams...


LapeerLandscape said:


> So what did I win... But really everyone wants to add their own personal touches (light bars/LED flashers) anyway so why make them spend an extra $500.


......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Let's see the door jams...
> 
> ......


No.....actually, he did a really nice job. The firewall and inside the fenders are the only place where white is visible anymore. Door jambs and even underside of the hood are Oomkes green.


----------



## extremepusher

Looking good Mark!!! What are you going to hang on the front? A new snow ex?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

extremepusher said:


> Looking good Mark!!! What are you going to hang on the front? A new snow ex?


With 36% brighter halogen headlights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

extremepusher said:


> Looking good Mark!!! What are you going to hang on the front? A new snow ex?


My guess is BoSS.. ... is he trying to get into the exclusive owner's club


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> With 36% brighter halogen headlights.


They are free......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> My guess is BoSS.. ... is he trying to get into the exclusive owner's club


With no help from ewe.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> They are free......


I would hope.

I'd rather them raise the price of the plow and give me something worthwhile.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would hope.
> 
> I'd rather them raise the price of the plow and give me something worthwhile.


A Big or Little shooter like you money is no object...But I just don't see an ROI on a $600 pair of headlights...Call me cheap..But many have been plowing long before you were a thought in someone's head with headlights other than LED that worked just fine...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Looking good Mark!!! What are you going to hang on the front? A new snow ex?


Yes.......I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo excited by the gnu 36% brighter headlights on DD, wut else wood Eye by? Assuming I can fit Sylvanias in the ET style lights that come with SnowEx plows. Or maybe all 3 brands will have those aaaaaaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeesome new upgraded headlight bulbs. 

If anything, I'm going to try to order the plow without the headlights..........they don't make any money. And the truck mount.........or the controller. All unnecessary.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes.......I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo excited by the gnu 36% brighter headlights on DD, wut else wood Eye by? Assuming I can fit Sylvanias in the ET style lights that come with SnowEx plows. Or maybe all 3 brands will have those aaaaaaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeesome new
> 
> upgraded headlight bulbs.
> 
> If anything, I'm going to try to order the plow without the headlights..........they don't make any money. And the truck mount.........or the
> 
> controller. All unnecessary.


Typical Yard Monkey response...If it looks "cool" that's all that matters...No wonder you clowns mow for $11 an acre...To keep looking cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Typical Yard Monkey response...If it looks "cool" that's all that matters...No wonder you clowns mow for $11 an acre...To keep looking cool


$7 an acre.

Says theguy that gets all excited aboot Popsicles.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> $7 an acre.
> 
> Says theguy that gets all excited aboot Popsicles.


Yes I do...Making a living wage unlike a Mower Monkey and getting Popcicles to boot...It's called taking care of your employees so they take care of you....Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look......fresh bananas and Bud...small minds, easily bought.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look......fresh bananas and Bud...small minds, easily bought.


That's the best you can do...I expect that out of your Mini Minion JDG...:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

I like beer popsicles....


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's talk truck wraps Thumbs Up

thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm disappointed... really wanted to hear MJD use the opportunity to say
"Ok guys, let's wrap it up..."


----------



## Mike_PS

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm disappointed... really wanted to hear MJD use the opportunity to say
> "Ok guys, let's wrap it up..."


:laugh::laugh: I'll have to say that for the end of the thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, let's talk truck wraps Thumbs Up
> 
> thanks


Maybe you could\should change the title to Truck wraps vs Painting (and beercicles) since I had the truck painted. (and we started discussing beercicles)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm disappointed... really wanted to hear MJD use the opportunity to say
> "Ok guys, let's wrap it up..."


Don't you have snow tyres to put back on your truck?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm disappointed... really wanted to hear MJD use the opportunity to say
> "Ok guys, let's wrap it up..."


Or....Ok Fellas back on topic


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have snow tyres to put back on your truck?


Im just gonna wrap the rims...


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> :laugh::laugh: I'll have to say that for the end of the thread


Michael you need to attend one my wit seminars if you have any hope competing with these hooligans....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Michael you need to attend one my wit seminars if you have any hope competing with these hooligans....Thumbs Up


He's busy that day.


----------

